# New Port News Ship Yard



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Here is a nice view of Virginia's New Port News, and some music from my day for you to enjoy whilst takin' a gander of Merica's original ship yard....enjoy!:ghttps://youtu.be/VMkIuKXwmlUrin2:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Dang it, The video didn't take, some music from my day to enjoy while looking at Merica's original ship yard, New Port News...



 That reminds me, in need to clean out my bilge pumps on my Yacht!!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

In fact that image of a carrier is the USS Ford I do believe. Just google Newport new ship building clicked on maps zoomed in a bit the switched to satellite imagery scrolled around a little zoomed in some more and the dry dock on the far left shows an air craft carrier under construction.
Before that I googled nav source then went to their page on submarines and the Blueback is a Barbell class if I remember right, anyway the page for the class sub show a couple of images with it in dry dock being flooded and they show the lower hull red with the upper hull black, I've also looked around nav source a couple of days ago at different ships in dry dock and some show red while others show. My guess is after being out to sea for a while the salt water corrodes away the red paint on the lower hull.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

New Port News, home sweet home.....


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Nimitz class by the 4x deck edge elevators and catapults. Superstructure also gives that secret away...


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Hobby Dude said:


> Here is a nice view of Virginia's New Port News, and some music from my day for you to enjoy whilst takin' a gander of Merica's original ship yard....enjoy!:ghttps://youtu.be/VMkIuKXwmlUrin2:


Dude I use to work for the SC Ports Authority. Been on many ships doing security briefings. It's Federal law since 9/11.:smile2:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow, I bet that was a great job, being near the water and cool ships. I was born in Hampton, and my grand pappy worked out there during the war, he was in the military during that time. I bet its awesome being near those monsters while being worked on. Cool stuff!:grin2:


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Hobby Dude said:


> Wow, I bet that was a great job, being near the water and cool ships. I was born in Hampton, and my grand pappy worked out there during the war, he was in the military during that time. I bet its awesome being near those monsters while being worked on. Cool stuff!:grin2:


I'm retired now and I miss the waterfront. I use to love watching the dolphins and believe it or not the Wando Welch 

Terminal (located at Mount Pleasant) had a lot of wildlife including deer, Bobcats, a rare Panther sometimes and Coyotes. I 

was a Port Police Officer and Dock Warden for the Ports Authority. I was security based but worked a lot of traffic accidents 


and the occasional traffic enforcement and drunks, fights etc.. I was a state constable. Went to the Police Academy and had 

to keep up my certification with training and a course the weapons. A Dock Warden is the guy who communicates with the 

docking pilots on the ships and assists the Docking Pilots with communication on where to put the Vessel. All Vessels are put 

on certain footmarks so all the ships will fit and work accordingly with the shipping cranes.

Sorry for the Fumble Jumble here.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Awesome career! Pilot boats are work horses indeed! Did a little security my self, got me through college, doing security you see and meet all kinds, expecially on grave yard shift! lol. Nothing beats the out doors! love it my bro. I'm westernized, lol, been to Chicago? Those folks are wild up there, at least back in the 70's, and the winter is wild and frosty! The city is a must see! Texas is wild too! I love the DFW sky line! I guarded some glass palaces and office buildings and man its high tech round these parts. I was lucky to get a sky box with my pops aviation buddies at the AT&T stadium, Jerrys world, and it was awesome, big ol' tv screen and every thing. Good Times, good times!:grin2:


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Here's a picture from the Columbus Street Terminal Dock. Know we weren't allowed to photograph the Container Ships.


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Hobby Dude said:


> Awesome career! Pilot boats are work horses indeed! Did a little security my self, got me through college, doing security you see and meet all kinds, expecially on grave yard shift! lol. Nothing beats the out doors! love it my bro. I'm westernized, lol, been to Chicago? Those folks are wild up there, at least back in the 70's, and the winter is wild and frosty! The city is a must see! Texas is wild too! I love the DFW sky line! I guarded some glass palaces and office buildings and man its high tech round these parts. I was lucky to get a sky box with my pops aviation buddies at the AT&T stadium, Jerrys world, and it was awesome, big ol' tv screen and every thing. Good Times, good times!:grin2:


Dude I posted that picture last night and retired. So I wanted to share my sentiments now. Did some time in Texas remember the Scorpions and those armadilloes. I was in the Army then doing field maneuvers. So you are educated. I didn't do the college because I was lazy I rather work hard labor then study for laughing out loud. I have to be really interested in the subject matter to do that if so I do well. You mention the graveyard shift. Yes, I did the 1900 to 0700 shift. Love the weird radio shows that come out at night. Like Coast to Coast, Art Bell and the comedian Phil Hendrie was a riot. Sounds like you have had a fun life. I like to hear in detail more of what you have done. It would be a pleasurable read.


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Dude I love Motorcross. When I was kid in 73 I rode a Yamaha Mini-Endro. Oh how I wish it was an Elisnore. Never fought anyone since school but that's all fine with me for laughing out loud. I have a friend who use to fly my it was scary and fun at the same time. A pilot lost his life in a homemade airplane at the samll airport where he would rent a plane and fly however it spooked his son so much that my friend let his license expired. Here's a picture of when we went once. They were taking down the Silas N. Pearman Bridge n 2005. Can't say I ever flown an airplane. My friend Phil gave me a chance up there but I was too scared too.











Here's the Wando Welch Terminal Dock on a rare down day.


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Hobby dude I just wrote a bunch of stuff with pictures and it said I have to get permission from the moderator to post it. At this time I can't do it all over.:|


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Notyourhero said:


> Hobby dude I just wrote a bunch of stuff with pictures and it said I have to get permission from the moderator to post it. At this time I can't do it all over.:|


Delete the quote and it should go thru. :cheers2:


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

I'll redo later. Nothing like writing a bunch and correcting your grammar and posting some pictures and it's just goes up in smoke. Poop.:surprise:


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

I have never flown an airplane but I use to go flying with a friend who would rent one of those 4 passenger planes. One time in flight he offered me the controls but I was too scared. Here's a picture of the one time we flew and you will see they are taking our old cooper river bridge down. It's the Silas N. Pearman.










Here's a Cosco Ship I think that was leaving Columbus Street when It still had Container Fields. Now it's mostly cars and breakbulk.










Fort Sumter.










Cockpit










Wando Welch Terminal










This was our Plane. I think these pictures were taken in 2005.











As far as using force at work I never have done that. I'm glad I didn't. I never even had my weapon 22 Glock out even once. The most I was hurt was doing defense tactics for laughing out loud.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Notyourhero said:


> I'll redo later. Nothing like writing a bunch and correcting your grammar and posting some pictures and it's just goes up in smoke. Poop.:surprise:



The post is there, but in moderation limbo because of the quoted portion. Are you saying you cant see it? If you cant LMK I will delete the quoted portion for you. 

:cheers2:


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The post is there, but in moderation limbo because of the quoted portion. Are you saying you cant see it? If you cant LMK I will delete the quoted portion for you.
> 
> :cheers2:


No, I took the quote out but it still didn't work.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Man! Where is my write up?


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Grumman, good bird, Me and pops flew one in Wisconson. That bird had a good roll rate, Pops had a Piper Tomahawk, 79 model, I didn't care for the t tail, but the bird was stable in the air.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Listen Notyour hero, set up a post for hanging out with me in the off topic section. ....leave message fer me, and ill answer em' as they arrive... thanx Hobby Dude!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Notyourhero said:


> No, I took the quote out but it still didn't work.


OK, I was still seeing the quote as well, so I edited out the quoted part and your post should be visible now. :cheers2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hobby Dude said:


> Man! Where is my write up?


Do you want another warning or points. I can oblige you either way. :toetap05:


----------

